# Ear piercing???



## kimr

Several of us were standing around talking at work this week - about our fur babies, of course, and one lady mentioned she'd spent Saturday morning trying to find someone to pierce her schnauzer's ears. 

I thought she was teasing, but she wasn't. She finally found a vet to do it. 

Is this common? 

If so, it's not something I would ever consider - I'm of the opinion that even human babies should be given the option of waiting until they're old enough to make their own decision, so unless Gracie starts talking (for real) and tells me she wants her ears done, it's not happening.

What do you think about this?


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme

weird! and not cool!


----------



## michele

why i ask ????? How stupid


----------



## 18453

Cruel stupid and unnecessary that person shouldn't have dogs


----------



## Dragonfly

Are you serious? I have never heard of any vet doing that before, shame on them. That's gross and mean =( that just seems like it would hurt them for some reason and plus wouldn't that be uncomfortable to them? It just seems weird, not cool at all!


----------



## Chimom4

I have heard of it before, in NYC... Someone who also dyed their white dog pink.

I agree. Cruel and stupid. When my daughter was a baby my MIL wanted to get her ears pierced and I was like "it'll be a waste of money cause I'll take them right out!" I refused to get them pierced till she was old enough to ask for it and take care of them herself. 

Now... I believe to each his own with their human babies... But a dog? What if it gets infected? What if the dog scratches it's ear and tears it out? What if it gets caught on something? Oh my goodness, there is a whole list of reasons for me NOT to do that!


----------



## Dragonfly

Chimom4 said:


> I have heard of it before, in NYC... Someone who also dyed their white dog pink.
> 
> I agree. Cruel and stupid. When my daughter was a baby my MIL wanted to get her ears pierced and I was like "it'll be a waste of money cause I'll take them right out!" I refused to get them pierced till she was old enough to ask for it and take care of them herself.
> 
> Now... I believe to each his own with their human babies... But a dog? What if it gets infected? What if the dog scratches it's ear and tears it out? What if it gets caught on something? Oh my goodness, there is a whole list of reasons for me NOT to do that!


Um ya I never got that dye your dog pink thing! LOL I love pink but ya my girls can look adorable in it with their clothing not hair LOL I agree what if it got caught when they were scratching and it got ripped out =( Thats wrong just thinking about it!


----------



## Chico's Mum

When I saw the title I thought This was in the wrong section. 
I never heard of this and I cant believe a vet would agree to do this. :foxes15:



Chimom4 said:


> Now... I believe to each his own with their human babies... But a dog? What if it gets infected? What if the dog scratches it's ear and tears it out? What if it gets caught on something? Oh my goodness, there is a whole list of reasons for me NOT to do that!


I didn't even think about this part and I hated the idea.


----------



## Amandarose531

This makes me sick. 

I overheard my vet scolding a patient a few visits back, his office is very small and it only has 2 exam rooms with no noise barrier, she had her dog elaborately tattooed with her initials (in case it got lost) and he was so mad, dogs aren't livestock to be branded; they domesticated house animals.

He then lectured her about the stupidity, and if the ink had made the dog sick, so on and so forth.


----------



## KittyD

Interesting I've known a fair few breeders who tattoo dogs.
Ears? no way.. how ridiculous and cruel!!! 

BIG no no in my books.


----------



## Amandarose531

KittyD said:


> Interesting I've known a fair few breeders who tattoo dogs.
> Ears? no way.. how ridiculous and cruel!!!
> 
> BIG no no in my books.


Yeah I don't think he was scolding so much that it's unheard of, but you should have seen this poor dog, it was like something you'd see on a person, not just a quick initials.


----------



## Adrienne

I dont even like the thought of it... It sounds so mean  sooo Not in this house!


----------



## Kristin

My cousins wanted to pierce my aunts chi's ears when they first got her (she has since passed without holes I might add). I couldn't believe anyone would be dumb enough to think was cool. I think it should be considered animal cruelty.


----------



## Gingersmom

I believe in some states it is considered animal cruelty...


----------



## KayC

We had a member on here at one time that had both of her chis ears pierced, Hummmm wonder where she went....


----------



## KittyD

Zoey's Mom said:


> We had a member on here at one time that had both of her chis ears pierced, Hummmm wonder where she went....


:shock::shock:


----------



## Dragonfly

Omg tattoo is just as bad if you ask me. That's just as painful. WTH is wrong with people?


----------



## tulula's mum

i can't believe a vet agreed to do it, some people are so stupid, dogs with their ears pierced, surely when they scratch their ears they would rip them out. how cruel, the vet should be struck off


----------



## Reese and Miley

Im not particularly surprised that there are people out there who think its an OK idea to pierce their dogs ears, but Im definitely bummed to think some of them are vets! As others have said, I would think it would be only to easy for it to catch on a nail etc, and I can say with complete certainty that if a dog in our house had earrings in they would be ripped out in 5 minutes, all my guys are constantly tugging on each other ears when they roughhouse. All around a bad bad idea!


----------



## MyLittleCici

Owah that's terrible  I mean Cici runs about wild as it is which I'm worried about in case she runs into something but knowing she's running about wild with a piercing in her ear which could easily tear off ohhhh I would be stressed out to the max, why would she want that anyway? Our dogs don't need accessories to look gorgeous!!!


----------



## mommasboy

I have several friends that have their dog's chis ears pierced and it's SOOO not like you guys think!!! They don't rip them out!! They love their chis and would never do anything "abuse" them. I will say, I was skeptical at first when I met my friend BUT after we became best buds I was in awe at how much she took care of her babies and how much she loves them! The chis don't even know they have earrings in....they don't scratch at them....if you have your ears pierced, do you continuously scratch your piercings?? NO! It's the same with them....when you have earrings in you barely even know it. And after time you can take them out and change yours without even feeling it...same with them. I have seen her change them and they just sit there....there is absolutely no pain at all. Personally, I don't see it any different than vaccinating your dog....if you choose to vaccinate, you are causing them temporary pain...it's no more than that with piercing. Now before I get flamed...I do realize there are differnent intentions with vaccinating and piercing but the painwise is what I am talking about. 

It's so easy for us to sit back and comment without knowing the facts. I try really hard not to take a stance unless I know what I am talking about. Have you seen anyone with their dog's ears pierced? Have you seen them get "ripped" out? Have you seen how much those ppl that do get their dog's ears pierced love their dogs....sometimes even more than some of the ppl on here! I know we all have different views but let's not be so quick to judge and say someone is abusing their dog or doesn't love their dog just because we wouldn't do it or are uneducated bout what they are doing. Just saying.


----------



## catz4m8z

That really should be illegal, it is mutilating an animal for purely cosmetic reasons.
It would be in the UK def. Im not sure how it stands in the states? Do people still dock tails, crop ears, debark and declaw legally over there??

The closest my lot will get is maybe someone getting a bow off an unwrapped xmas pressie stuck on their head temporarily!!LOL


----------



## mommasboy

MyLittleCici said:


> Owah that's terrible  I mean Cici runs about wild as it is which I'm worried about in case she runs into something but knowing she's running about wild with a piercing in her ear which could easily tear off ohhhh I would be stressed out to the max, why would she want that anyway? Our dogs don't need accessories to look gorgeous!!!


No, they don't....but why do so many of us (including myself) on here wear fancy necklaces and clothes on our dogs? To each their own is what I say...we are all different...but if you are gonna talk about accessorizing it's not just about ear piercing....we are all accessorizing our dogs!


----------



## Brodysmom

Well I don't think I would ever do it, but I have to say.... I think Brody would look cool with a diamond stud in one ear.


----------



## 18453

Zoey's Mom said:


> We had a member on here at one time that had both of her chis ears pierced, Hummmm wonder where she went....


Lucky it was before I joined I w would have been banned!!!



mommasboy said:


> I have several friends that have their dog's chis ears pierced and it's SOOO not like you guys think!!! They don't rip them out!! They love their chis and would never do anything "abuse" them. I will say, I was skeptical at first when I met my friend BUT after we became best buds I was in awe at how much she took care of her babies and how much she loves them! The chis don't even know they have earrings in....they don't scratch at them....if you have your ears pierced, do you continuously scratch your piercings?? NO! It's the same with them....when you have earrings in you barely even know it. And after time you can take them out and change yours without even feeling it...same with them. I have seen her change them and they just sit there....there is absolutely no pain at all. Personally, I don't see it any different than vaccinating your dog....if you choose to vaccinate, you are causing them temporary pain...it's no more than that with piercing. Now before I get flamed...I do realize there are differnent intentions with vaccinating and piercing but the painwise is what I am talking about.
> 
> It's so easy for us to sit back and comment without knowing the facts. I try really hard not to take a stance unless I know what I am talking about. Have you seen anyone with their dog's ears pierced? Have you seen them get "ripped" out? Have you seen how much those ppl that do get their dog's ears pierced love their dogs....sometimes even more than some of the ppl on here! I know we all have different views but let's not be so quick to judge and say someone is abusing their dog or doesn't love their dog just because we wouldn't do it or are uneducated bout what they are doing. Just saying.


Are you being serious?? You can't compare a necklace to an earring!!' piercing a whole in their ears is NOT the same as putting a bloody necklace on!! Inflicting pain on your dog for your own thrill (and tbh it is a thrill they obv want attention to the little dog with it's ears pierced :roll: ) IS cruel!

Dogs and afterall chihuahuas are dogs are not fashion accessories!!! I don't dress my dogs unless it's to keep them warm and I know some do it for the cute factor but whatever but piercing a helpless animals ear is CRUEL!!! 

I don't need a degree in doggy ear piercing to know that it's sick and cruel!! And quite frankly looks bloody ridiculous

What's next piercing of a dogs genitalia what a joke!!!

Sick sick sick!!!


----------



## Amandarose531

mommasboy said:


> Have you seen them get "ripped" out?


No, but I have seen more than one girl have hers ripped out and I would never want to inflict that pain upon an animal that didn't ask for it.



catz4m8z said:


> It would be in the UK def. Im not sure how it stands in the states? Do people still dock tails, crop ears, debark and declaw legally over there??


I believe they do, not sure how legal it is, but I know it happens; the docking and cropping mainly.


----------



## FurKidMommy

catz4m8z said:


> That really should be illegal, it is mutilating an animal for purely cosmetic reasons.
> It would be in the UK def. Im not sure how it stands in the states? Do people still dock tails, crop ears, debark and declaw legally over there??
> 
> The closest my lot will get is maybe someone getting a bow off an unwrapped xmas pressie stuck on their head temporarily!!LOL


Yes, tail docking, ear cropping, declawing, and debarking are legal. If you can watch the U.S. dog shows, you'll see that docking and cropping is still allowed. For example, the Dobermans, Boxers, Schnauzers, etc. are still shown mostly with those things done. I do know some show breeders of Shetland Sheepdogs that have their dogs debarked, because they're too "yappy". Ugh!  

As far as the subject at hand, I do not agree with ear piercing on dogs. Personally, I think it's crazy. I've seen people use the clip-on earrings on their dogs for Halloween before, especially if they were dressed up like a pirate or a gypsy. Since I used to do therapy visits to local nursing homes, we would dress the dogs up for Halloween, because the residents loved it.  It really brought a smile to the faces and the dogs seemed to enjoy the attention. To do that, though, is temporary and if the dog scratched, the clip-ons just fell off. These sure weren't permanently done. I have my ears pierced multiple times, but I'm not going to do it to my dogs. Also, my sister-in-law had my niece's ears pierced when she was an infant. I will not have my daughter's done until she asks to have it done. I was 7 when I first got mine pierced.


----------



## Amandarose531

FurKidMommy said:


> I have my ears pierced multiple times, but I'm not going to do it to my dogs. Also, my sister-in-law had my niece's ears pierced when she was an infant. I will not have my daughter's done until she asks to have it done. I was 7 when I first got mine pierced.


I had my own ears pierced at 12 and my mom never has had hers. I also don't intend to pierce my daughters ears until they ask for it and can care for it themselves.

It just looks strange to me to see an infant with pierced ears, let alone a dog.


----------



## Terri

OMG no way!
Oh and a necklace is so not the same thing, it is just like a cuter collar.
Mine dont wear necklaces by the way, but just sayin.
It doesnt make a bloomin hole in any part of the body!
It would be way too easy for it to be ripped out, either by themselves or by another dog or on some furniture or whatever!
Dogs dont sit still all day making sure they dont move past anything that night damage their earrings. ha!
People really need to get a grip if all they want is an accessory to carry about and treat like a human.
I love my dogs and they are my furry kids as i have no human kind through choice, but i still know they are dogs at the end of the day.

It's actually painful enough for us to be peirced, well i found it that way and i have a few, can you imagine what the poor wee dogs are feeling having that done?
Very cruel and unnecessary IMO!


----------



## mommasboy

Daisydoo said:


> Lucky it was before I joined I w would have been banned!!!
> 
> Are you being serious?? You can't compare a necklace to an earring!!' piercing a whole in their ears is NOT the same as putting a bloody necklace on!! Inflicting pain on your dog for your own thrill (and tbh it is a thrill they obv want attention to the little dog with it's ears pierced :roll: ) IS cruel!
> 
> Dogs and afterall chihuahuas are dogs are not fashion accessories!!! I don't dress my dogs unless it's to keep them warm and I know some do it for the cute factor but whatever but piercing a helpless animals ear is CRUEL!!!
> 
> I don't need a degree in doggy ear piercing to know that it's sick and cruel!! And quite frankly looks bloody ridiculous
> 
> What's next piercing of a dogs genitalia what a joke!!!
> 
> Sick sick sick!!!


Ok you obviously misunderstood what I said....the comment made was that piercing was being compared to being an accessory....the comment I was making is that there are more ways than piercing that we accessorize our dogs and we all accessorize them....so to use that as an argument is not valid if you are sitting there with a dog with bling on....that's accessories too...that was my point! 

Also, in response to your "thrill" comment....you don't think that dressing them up with pretty clothes and necklaces isn't for "thrill" reasons?? The dog didn't ask to have a pretty little frilly dress on and a diamond necklace!! So, see what I am saying.....it's hypocritical!!! 

Now, I dress my dogs up....ALL THE TIME!!!! They wear necklaces....yea, they are cute and I know it and so do other ppl. They have coats that match mine and all of us have to admit that we love dressing our dogs to get attention!!!! 

Quite frankly, I believe that vaccinating is CRUEL....I have friends that have had puppies vaccinated and the dog went into instant seizures and hasn't been the same since....one of them had to quit her job and stay home cause the dog was so bad. The vet kept telling her the dog would get better but it didn't.....he suffers from seizures DAILY! Now, that's cruel!!! At least piercing doesn't cause seizures!!!! My dogs get only the "required" vaccinations. I choose to do bloodwork to check levels instead of filling their little bodies with unnecessary meds that will kill them!!! 

You are entitled to your opinion as I am mine....I think it looks cute. Also, I dress my dogs to look cute...plain and simple...they have more clothes than I do and LOTS of ppl on here will agree with me as they are the same way! Genitalia piercing?? wow, my mind would have never went there.....the very thought of that is sick on ppl or dogs....


----------



## mommasboy

Terri said:


> OMG no way!
> Oh and a necklace is so not the same thing, it is just like a cuter collar.
> Mine dont wear necklaces by the way, but just sayin.
> It doesnt make a bloomin hole in any part of the body!


As stated above, you missed the point! My dogs DO wear pretty necklaces!! They have more jewelry and clothes than I do. Oh and I do have kids....but my dogs ARE my babies! I realize they are not human (duh) but I take care of them just as I would my human kids!!!!!!


----------



## catz4m8z

I think you may be missing the point Mommasboy.
Most people here have no problem with accessorizing their dogs. Dressing them up, cte jewellery collars, nail painting even vegatable based fur dyes. As long as the dog doesnt mind the process or the resulting attention then there is no harm at all.
Deliberatley piercing holes in your pet for no reason whatsoever, risking infection?, further wounds?, even bowel problems if an earing gets swallowed by another dog in play?? How could anybody call themselves a dog lover and do this to an animal??


----------



## mommasboy

catz4m8z said:


> I think you may be missing the point Mommasboy.
> Most people here have no problem with accessorizing their dogs. Dressing them up, cte jewellery collars, nail painting even vegatable based fur dyes. As long as the dog doesnt mind the process or the resulting attention then there is no harm at all.
> Deliberatley piercing holes in your pet for no reason whatsoever, risking infection?, further wounds?, even bowel problems if an earing gets swallowed by another dog in play?? How could anybody call themselves a dog lover and do this to an animal??


I understand what you are saying bout the accessories....but that's not what the poster above was saying....she was saying she doesn't dress her dogs at all unless it's cold and that we shouldn't make them a fashion statement, however, everytime we put clothes on them we ARE making them a fashion statement....I don't have a problem with that. 

OMG...how can we judge someone and say they are not an animal lover because they pierce their dog's ears??? WTH??? My friends clearing LOVE and ADORE their dogs and I have NEVER questioned their love for their animals....NEVER....and it is clear that the dogs love their owners sooo much...sooo much that I want a relationship like she has with her dogs!!! I have been in church all my life where ppl judge left and right and just get very frustrated with how quickly we as humans judge ppl.....it's very sad.


----------



## foggy

I think it's sick and should be illegal. The thought of a vet, of all people, doing it blows my mind.


----------



## *Chloe*

i think its awful  

(also tail docking was banned here in the UK under the animal welfare act several years ago)


----------



## Kristin

Wow. Just wow. To think that a so called animal lover is saying that deliberately putting a hole in her animal for none other than her own amusement is OK, screams "I'm a complete moron" to me. A necklace is not permanent, a frilly dress can easily be taken off when the dog wants it done (and both of my dogs have given me signs they want any clothing off many times..and it comes off). Do you think a dog WANTS their ears pierced? No. They don't. This is another example of people with Paris Hilton syndrome. It frankly makes me want to puke. And I can promise you that if I passed some idiot in a store with her dogs ears pierced, I'd have more than a few choice words for him/her. It's disgusting.


----------



## Yoshismom

Zoey's Mom said:


> We had a member on here at one time that had both of her chis ears pierced, Hummmm wonder where she went....


Kay that was what I was going to mention. I was shocked and so were most of the other members at the time. I think it is cruel and ridiculous! 

I agree that we are entitled to our own opinions. Lets keep it nice.


----------



## MyLittleCici

mommasboy said:


> No, they don't....but why do so many of us (including myself) on here wear fancy necklaces and clothes on our dogs? To each their own is what I say...we are all different...but if you are gonna talk about accessorizing it's not just about ear piercing....we are all accessorizing our dogs!


yeh but clothes are temporary, and most of the time needed as its cold outside, specially where I live, all I'm saying is I WOULD worry bout Cici, if I had to leave her alone. Because she does scratch her ears, and accidents DO happen!


----------



## KittyD

mommasboy said:


> I have several friends that have their dog's chis ears pierced and it's SOOO not like you guys think!!! They don't rip them out!! They love their chis and would never do anything "abuse" them. I will say, I was skeptical at first when I met my friend BUT after we became best buds I was in awe at how much she took care of her babies and how much she loves them! The chis don't even know they have earrings in....they don't scratch at them....if you have your ears pierced, do you continuously scratch your piercings?? NO! It's the same with them....when you have earrings in you barely even know it. And after time you can take them out and change yours without even feeling it...same with them. I have seen her change them and they just sit there....there is absolutely no pain at all. Personally, I don't see it any different than vaccinating your dog....if you choose to vaccinate, you are causing them temporary pain...it's no more than that with piercing. Now before I get flamed...I do realize there are differnent intentions with vaccinating and piercing but the painwise is what I am talking about.
> 
> It's so easy for us to sit back and comment without knowing the facts. I try really hard not to take a stance unless I know what I am talking about. Have you seen anyone with their dog's ears pierced? Have you seen them get "ripped" out? Have you seen how much those ppl that do get their dog's ears pierced love their dogs....sometimes even more than some of the ppl on here! I know we all have different views but let's not be so quick to judge and say someone is abusing their dog or doesn't love their dog just because we wouldn't do it or are uneducated bout what they are doing. Just saying.



Uh you must be joking right? 



mommasboy said:


> No, they don't....but why do so many of us (including myself) on here wear fancy necklaces and clothes on our dogs? To each their own is what I say...we are all different...but if you are gonna talk about accessorizing it's not just about ear piercing....we are all accessorizing our dogs!


Holy fark you're not joking, I don't even know what to say.
Necklaces compared to punching holes into a dogs thin ear tissue? are you even on the planet earth? to compare those two is completely insane.



Daisydoo said:


> Lucky it was before I joined I w would have been banned!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Are you being serious?? You can't compare a necklace to an earring!!' piercing a whole in their ears is NOT the same as putting a bloody necklace on!! Inflicting pain on your dog for your own thrill (and tbh it is a thrill they obv want attention to the little dog with it's ears pierced :roll: ) IS cruel!
> 
> Dogs and afterall chihuahuas are dogs are not fashion accessories!!! I don't dress my dogs unless it's to keep them warm and I know some do it for the cute factor but whatever but piercing a helpless animals ear is CRUEL!!!
> 
> I don't need a degree in doggy ear piercing to know that it's sick and cruel!! And quite frankly looks bloody ridiculous
> 
> What's next piercing of a dogs genitalia what a joke!!!
> 
> Sick sick sick!!!


Thank god you got here before I did :lol: 
Yes yes yes to everything the lovely Sarah wrote!



mommasboy said:


> Ok you obviously misunderstood what I said....the comment made was that piercing was being compared to being an accessory....the comment I was making is that there are more ways than piercing that we accessorize our dogs and we all accessorize them....so to use that as an argument is not valid if you are sitting there with a dog with bling on....that's accessories too...that was my point!
> 
> Also, in response to your "thrill" comment....you don't think that dressing them up with pretty clothes and necklaces isn't for "thrill" reasons?? The dog didn't ask to have a pretty little frilly dress on and a diamond necklace!! So, see what I am saying.....it's hypocritical!!!
> 
> Now, I dress my dogs up....ALL THE TIME!!!! They wear necklaces....yea, they are cute and I know it and so do other ppl. They have coats that match mine and all of us have to admit that we love dressing our dogs to get attention!!!!
> 
> Quite frankly, I believe that vaccinating is CRUEL....I have friends that have had puppies vaccinated and the dog went into instant seizures and hasn't been the same since....one of them had to quit her job and stay home cause the dog was so bad. The vet kept telling her the dog would get better but it didn't.....he suffers from seizures DAILY! Now, that's cruel!!! At least piercing doesn't cause seizures!!!! My dogs get only the "required" vaccinations. I choose to do bloodwork to check levels instead of filling their little bodies with unnecessary meds that will kill them!!!
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion as I am mine....I think it looks cute. Also, I dress my dogs to look cute...plain and simple...they have more clothes than I do and LOTS of ppl on here will agree with me as they are the same way! Genitalia piercing?? wow, my mind would have never went there.....the very thought of that is sick on ppl or dogs....


So you have to drag vaccinating in to this to try and support your argument now? grasp at straws much? There is not solid decent reason why you would ever need to pierce a dogs ears.
We have a plethora of evidence based reasons to administer vaccines to dogs.



catz4m8z said:


> How could anybody call themselves a dog lover and do this to an animal??


Exactly! if I saw a dog with its ears pierced and knew anything about the owner you can rest assured I would call the SPCA & the humane society to file a report about animal abuse and cruelty.. :foxes15: It's not acceptable.



mommasboy said:


> I I have been in church all my life where ppl judge left and right and just get very frustrated with how quickly we as humans judge ppl.....it's very sad.


No what is sad is abusing defenseless animals who have no say.


----------



## MChis

I don't think anyone was saying they'd dig at the EARRINGS. But a dog doesn't know they have earrings like people know. People learn to not itch (or to carefully itch) where their piercings are. Dogs do NOT know & will scratch if they have an itch & it could very easily get torn out. For this reason I do not think piercing is a good idea & I'm typically one that says "to each their own" as far as what they do to their dogs go. In my eyes...someone that goes that far has their dogs for show...not just as a companion. Do I think my pups would look cute with earrings? Sure! Would I ever do it? Absolutely NOT. I do not want them accidentally ripping them out.

Sarah, the member who has 2 Chi's with their ears pierced is still here & has posted somewhat recently. She's the singer & the one on tour.  Can't remember her ID.

On a different note I suppose you could compared to piercing your Chi's ears to piercing a newborns ears. I guess I am hypocritical here because Ivy had her ears pierced at 6 weeks old. Could she had ripped them out accidentally w/o realizing it-yup. Did she? No but we did have a few issues with them--one came out crooked & had to be redone a few weeks later. Anyway, some people wouldn't agree with that either I suppose. But I wanted them done before she knew any better. I had my first daughters done at 1 & she knew the second one was coming and I didn't like that. Plus when you're older you anticipate as well. LOL Ivy will never remember having them done.

I dunno...I was young when I had my daughters. If I had another child now I may do it differently I don't know. But I won't be piercing my Chi's ears. :lol:


----------



## Adrienne

Ugh this thread is really bothering me. YOur Dog can't say to you hey Mom i don't want these in my ears. I Don't see how this can be a good thing I dont see it.. Im sorry for you who think that this isnt Cruel but it is.. very very Cruel.. Poor puppies who have it done


----------



## Ivy's mom

If we start talking cruelty, I find one of the most idiotic forms is tail docking. If I was given a choice I would rather have my dogs ear pierced than a tail chopped off for no apparent reason. I think if a dog was born with a tail it should keep it. As far as piercings go for dogs I don't even have my ears pierced lol!! But like Tracy mentioned a diamond stud would be cute aren't some livestock animals tagged the same way. And what about pigs with rings through their noses. I know they do if for a purpose, but if we aRe talking pain and cruelty it shouldn't be done.


----------



## 18453

mommasboy said:


> Ok you obviously misunderstood what I said....the comment made was that piercing was being compared to being an accessory....the comment I was making is that there are more ways than piercing that we accessorize our dogs and we all accessorize them....so to use that as an argument is not valid if you are sitting there with a dog with bling on....that's accessories too...that was my point!
> 
> Also, in response to your "thrill" comment....you don't think that dressing them up with pretty clothes and necklaces isn't for "thrill" reasons?? The dog didn't ask to have a pretty little frilly dress on and a diamond necklace!! So, see what I am saying.....it's hypocritical!!!
> 
> Now, I dress my dogs up....ALL THE TIME!!!! They wear necklaces....yea, they are cute and I know it and so do other ppl. They have coats that match mine and all of us have to admit that we love dressing our dogs to get attention!!!!
> 
> Quite frankly, I believe that vaccinating is CRUEL....I have friends that have had puppies vaccinated and the dog went into instant seizures and hasn't been the same since....one of them had to quit her job and stay home cause the dog was so bad. The vet kept telling her the dog would get better but it didn't.....he suffers from seizures DAILY! Now, that's cruel!!! At least piercing doesn't cause seizures!!!! My dogs get only the "required" vaccinations. I choose to do bloodwork to check levels instead of filling their little bodies with unnecessary meds that will kill them!!!
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion as I am mine....I think it looks cute. Also, I dress my dogs to look cute...plain and simple...they have more clothes than I do and LOTS of ppl on here will agree with me as they are the same way! Genitalia piercing?? wow, my mind would have never went there.....the very thought of that is sick on ppl or dogs....



Everyone is entitled to their own opinion to a certain degree but animal cruelty is not an opinion to have!! If you think its ok to force an animal to have a stupid jewel put in is ear then you are just as bad as an animal abuser in my books. They cannot say whether they want it done!!

Yes people dress their dogs up each to their own if it's forced and they don't like it then off they should come!

Vaccinating - LOL is all I can say, totally clutching at straws with that one!!! 

You don't have to justify your opinions but you cannot expect welcome responses when you make outrageous comment like a necklace is accessorising a dog as is an earring lol that's just ridiculous!!! I meant I can't help but laugh at that comment it's just out of this world!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

Yep it is, but what I find even more disturbing is when I see people getting their babies ears pierced. I think they should be arrested for something that cruel. The baby will be sleeping peacefully and when they shoot those rings into their ears they let out a blood curdling scream. Makes me sick to my stomach!




Adrienne said:


> Ugh this thread is really bothering me. YOur Dog can't say to you hey Mom i don't want these in my ears. I Don't see how this can be a good thing I dont see it.. Im sorry for you who think that this isnt Cruel but it is.. very very Cruel.. Poor puppies who have it done


----------



## KittyD

MChis said:


> I don't think anyone was saying they'd dig at the EARRINGS. But a dog doesn't know they have earrings like people know. People learn to not itch (or to carefully itch) where their piercings are. Dogs do NOT know & will scratch if they have an itch & it could very easily get torn out. For this reason I do not think piercing is a good idea & I'm typically one that says "to each their own" as far as what they do to their dogs go. In my eyes...someone that goes that far has their dogs for show...not just as a companion. Do I think my pups would look cute with earrings? Sure! Would I ever do it? Absolutely NOT. I do not want them accidentally ripping them out.
> 
> Sarah, the member who has 2 Chi's with their ears pierced is still here & has posted somewhat recently. She's the singer & the one on tour.  Can't remember her ID.
> 
> On a different note I suppose you could compared to piercing your Chi's ears to piercing a newborns ears. I guess I am hypocritical here because Ivy had her ears pierced at 6 weeks old. Could she had ripped them out accidentally w/o realizing it-yup. Did she? No but we did have a few issues with them--one came out crooked & had to be redone a few weeks later. Anyway, some people wouldn't agree with that either I suppose. But I wanted them done before she knew any better. I had my first daughters done at 1 & she knew the second one was coming and I didn't like that. Plus when you're older you anticipate as well. LOL Ivy will never remember having them done.
> 
> I dunno...I was young when I had my daughters. If I had another child now I may do it differently I don't know. But I won't be piercing my Chi's ears. :lol:





Ivy's mom said:


> Yep it is, but what I find even more disturbing is when I see people getting their babies ears pierced. I think they should be arrested for something that cruel. The baby will be sleeping peacefully and when they shoot those rings into their ears they let out a blood curdling scream. Makes me sick to my stomach!


Ha ha I am just waiting for someone to come up with the circumcision comparison.. it's always happens


----------



## 18453

KittyD said:


> Ha ha I am just waiting for someone to come up with the circumcision comparison.. it's always happens


Hahahaha omg snip snip


----------



## FurKidMommy

Ivy's mom said:


> If we start talking cruelty, I find one of the most idiotic forms is tail docking. If I was given a choice I would rather have my dogs ear pierced than a tail chopped off for no apparent reason.


Personally, I don't like tail docking, so before I respond, I just want you to know that up front.  I did some research on it, though, because I enjoy research and there was so much controversy out there. I just wanted to learn more about both sides of the argument. From what I read (you can read up on it online or at the library), in the old days, there were reasons for it being done. Nowadays, it's more cosmetic than anything. For example, the Jack Russell Terriers tail was docked since they were used as burrowing hunting dogs. If the tail was left natural and the hunter grabbed the end of the tail, in the thin area, there was the risk of the tail being broken or skin, literally ripped off. I'm not condoning this for anything, because I agree more with the arguments that the dogs were born with tails, so they should keep them, and that the tails play a huge part in communication. I was reading an article one day and it was talking about how more dogs with docked tails ended up in fights than dogs with natural tails. An example they used was a lady's Labrador. The dog's tail had been broken in a garage door and had to be amputated. After the amputation, the dog was in constant fights with other dogs. I see the tails as too important. I had a Schnauzer and he had a docked tail. It was done before I got him, of course. I guess this is another reason I like a Chihuahua...all natural.  

Sorry, I wasn't trying to go off topic intentionally...just wanted to comment on the docking part.


----------



## 18453

Mommasboy - I just noticed you're the member with your dogs ears pierced! Now it's obvious why you're so defensive about your ''friend'' I don't know why you didn't just come out and say you had your dogs ears pierced.


----------



## Ivy's mom

Rofl....I was thinking the same thing. But you know what, Tristan actually slept through his lol!!! That must have been some great numbing med, is all I can say.



KittyD said:


> Ha ha I am just waiting for someone to come up with the circumcision comparison.. it's always happens


----------



## KittyD

Thats it!!! I did not recognize who she was because she had taken down Paris & Bruisers siggy pic and her avatar! 

Wow!
I hope she can come back and explain.


----------



## MyLittleCici

Awww yeh! I judt seen her post with the pic of her and Paris and you can clearly see her dog's ear is pierced! She obviously knows it's wrong on many levels if she couldn't just admit it's her who has her dogs ear pierced instead of her friends, ohhh my :L!!


----------



## Ivy's mom

You know what...topics like these are always going to get heated lol!! Everyone has an opinion and that's ok don't think I havent thought about it cause I have, but I don't think I would ever have the guts. I have 2 girls and neither have their ears pierced but if they want them I would have no problem letting them. It's just with the fur babies I would feel bad inducing unwanted pain on them only for a cosmetic purpose. But like I said, I still think it looks cool


----------



## Kristin

MyLittleCici said:


> Awww yeh! I judt seen her post with the pic of her and Paris and you can clearly see her dog's ear is pierced! She obviously knows it's wrong on many levels if she couldn't just admit it's her who has her dogs ear pierced instead of her friends, ohhh my :L!!


That is what I am thinking. If you're not ashamed and you don't think it's wrong, you won't try to hide it. It's that simple. If you have an opinion (no matter how stupid it is) at least own it instead of claiming it's your "friend". Ya know?


----------



## 18453

Lori they do get heated but I don't like liars, I can't tolerate people lying makes me think they have things to hide. I waited til my daughter was old enough to decide If she wanted her ears pierced on dogs I think it looks stupid and is cruel


----------



## Terri

LMAO!!
Now it all makes sense eh!
Ah well i guess it isnt such a great thing afterall if you cant stand up and say my dogs ears are peirced. lol
Unreal!
I guess some do see their wee dogs as accessories afterall sadly.


----------



## KittyD

Terri said:


> LMAO!!
> 
> I guess some do see their wee dogs as accessories afterall sadly.


:lol: What part of that was not evident from the go.


----------



## FurKidMommy

Daisydoo said:


> Lori they do get heated but I don't like liars, I can't tolerate people lying makes me think they have things to hide. I waited til my daughter was old enough to decide If she wanted her ears pierced on dogs I think it looks stupid and is cruel


I'm the same way! I don't understand people that lie. I've always been the type of what you see is what you get. I have an opinion, like everyone else, and we may not all agree, but that's what makes us unique.  Of course, on this particular topic, I agree with the majority, I don't like the thought of ear piercing on our furry kids. Mine have sweaters and clothes for when it's cold out, since it gets pretty cold here. Like today, we have a windchill of 19F. I like the necklaces and the collar charms, but I could never pierce their ears. My ears are pierced. My daughter's ears will be pierced, if she wants them done. My dogs...nope, not happening in this house.


----------



## MChis

LOL....I thought mamasboy was the person I was thinking of but I didn't see the siggy of her pups so I assumed it was someone different and didn't go looking for posts. It's too bad they felt the need to take their siggy off & make a story up about their friends.  If you believe it's ok than fine--stand up for what you believe. Making stories up is a bit silly IMO. I don't think badly of anyone...I'm a laid back person & do have respect for people who are honest & respectful themselves and stand up for what they believe even if I don't agree with it. The lying is what makes me wonder. :tard:


----------



## KittyD

mommasboy said:


> IHave you seen how much those ppl that do get their dog's ears pierced love their dogs....sometimes even more than some of the ppl on here!


I just re-read your original post and honestly this part really jumps out at me.
I don't think at this point you are in a position to make any assumptions about how much people here love their dogs.


----------



## mommasboy

Brodysmom said:


> Well I don't think I would ever do it, but I have to say.... I think Brody would look cool with a diamond stud in one ear.


LOL...yes, he would!! He's a stud!!! HAHA!


----------



## MChis

KittyD said:


> I just re-read your original post and honestly this part really jumps out at me.
> I don't think at this point you are in a position to make any assumptions about how much people here love their dogs.


I agree Kitty. I must have missed that statement. I'm sure we ALL love our pets otherwise we wouldn't be on a breed specific forum.


----------



## Pinkchi

Daisydoo said:


> Cruel stupid and unnecessary that person shouldn't have dogs


Exactly. I think its disgusting, just as bad as tail/ear cropping :foxes15:


----------



## mommasboy

Lying??? Who lied??? I never sd I didn't!! And I DO have friends that have their's done!!! So there's no lying here!! I am not ashamed...I don't have a problem with it...but just as I expected ppl jump all over you. I have seen so many ppl get flamed for something they do or believe differently in. It happens all the time on here! No one's hiding and my vet is full aware of it and has no problem with it. Now, a vet is trained in animal care...don't you think He would be the first to have a problem with it???? Things that make you go hmm.... You can stop flaming now....I'm done....I'm not responding to some of the posts that I want to cause it's Christmas and I have more important things to do like enjoying my family and chis during the holiday.....have a Merry Christmas everyone...no hard feelings...if you want me to leave the forum I will.


----------



## MChis

I don't want you to leave & I if you choose to have your pups ears pierced, that's your business. I don't have to agree with it but I'm not going to flame you either. That's not me. BUT you did take your siggy down & never said you had your Chi's ears pierced in your reply. So I did find that a little dishonest. If you didn't want to get flamed I don't think you should have replied at all because no matter what...when you "defend" something like that you're going to get flamed either way. :lol: 

Anyway, no hard feelings here either. You have your dogs ears pierced & they don't have a problem (and I hope they never do!)--I'd never have my pups ears pierced and that's cool too. LOL I respect everyones opinions here & can see all sides. I even admit I'm a bit hypocritical since I did have my youngest daughters ears pierced as a baby.... LOL She is fine now & ha...hardly ever wears earrings! But if she ever wants to she doesn't have to go through the pain of having it done again.  Oh & she did choose to have her second holes done a couple years back. I'm quite sure they've grown in though...


----------



## KittyD

Alright because I wanted to see both sides of this I called my vet, he said absolutely under no conditions should a dogs ear flap be pierced.
Dogs have a different skin/vascular structure in the ears than we humans do.

Our lobes are just fleshy bits.

He told me the most common ramification of this would be an aural (ear) hematoma.
He said it can happen at the time of piercing during healing or at any point due to the nature of dogs scratching, running, getting caught up on things.

He said it's especially dangerous because it's also a direct entry point for pathogens.

So there we have it.
(from my vet at least, and he did say he has never seen this and would definitely request it be removed or would consider reporting)

I live in Canada.


----------



## Rose of Love

that is just so cruel and mean. dogs play quite roughly and what of some dog bites it and rips it out, shame on the vet who should know better!!!


----------



## foggy

KittyD said:


> Alright because I wanted to see both sides of this I called my vet, he said absolutely under no conditions should a dogs ear flap be pierced.
> Dogs have a different skin/vascular structure in the ears than we humans do.
> 
> Our lobes are just fleshy bits.
> 
> He told me the most common ramification of this would be an aural (ear) hematoma.
> He said it can happen at the time of piercing during healing or at any point due to the nature of dogs scratching, running, getting caught up on things.
> 
> He said it's especially dangerous because it's also a direct entry point for pathogens.
> 
> So there we have it.
> (from my vet at least, and he did say he has never seen this and would definitely request it be removed or would consider reporting)
> 
> I live in Canada.


I think any vet that would do this should have their license pulled. I don't consider that person a vet. A vet is someone who is supposed to care about and protect animals. This topic is very sad to me.


----------



## mommasboy

FYI - my siggy was taken down cause I got a notice that it was too big...not cause of this. I was in the process of changing it for the New Year.


----------



## Dragonfly

Wow look what I missed! This is sad really...I can't believe anybody would really do that? When you got them done did they numb it or anything? I bet that hurt them  That's just wrong....poor little babies....


There is a big difference in a baby getting her/his ears done compared to a dog..how is that even comparable? Humans are able to get theirs done, rather we're new born babies or 65 years old, it is able to do! Michelle got her ears done at 6 months. She loved her earrings as a little girl. She never had a problem with touching them or pulling at them. Dogs on the other hand are much more wild... I'm going with Kizzie here because she's extremely high energy, if Kizzie had hers done they would be out in a heartbeat! Esp running and playing in the park she's always rolling and flopping all over the place....I would be too scared for her!! I wouldn't put her through that though because she likes to have fun and run around!!! The tattoo part makes me cringe too, that's just all harsh on the dog. Dogs aren't meant for that. It is animal cruelty! Yes we all have our own views but sometimes it's common sense! Thankfully I don't know anybody with their dogs ears pierced!

I don't like tails being cut either, that is just gross. My cousins boxers are and they said it was because they are hyper and they can get hurt. Which rather it's true or not I still dislike it. Makes me sick. Dogs are born a certain way for a reason? I don't get it.


----------



## MChis

Dragonfly said:


> Wow look what I missed! This is sad really...I can't believe anybody would really do that? When you got them done did they numb it or anything? I bet that hurt them  That's just wrong....poor little babies....
> 
> 
> There is a big difference in a baby getting her/his ears done compared to a dog..how is that even comparable? Humans are able to get theirs done, rather we're new born babies or 65 years old, it is able to do! Michelle got her ears done at 6 months. She loved her earrings as a little girl. She never had a problem with touching them or pulling at them. Dogs on the other hand are much more wild... I'm going with Kizzie here because she's extremely high energy, if Kizzie had hers done they would be out in a heartbeat! Esp running and playing in the park she's always rolling and flopping all over the place....I would be too scared for her!! I wouldn't put her through that though because she likes to have fun and run around!!! The tattoo part makes me cringe too, that's just all harsh on the dog. Dogs aren't meant for that. It is animal cruelty! Yes we all have our own views but sometimes it's common sense! Thankfully I don't know anybody with their dogs ears pierced!
> 
> I don't like tails being cut either, that is just gross. My cousins boxers are and they said it was because they are hyper and they can get hurt. Which rather it's true or not I still dislike it. Makes me sick. Dogs are born a certain way for a reason? I don't get it.


I said it was comparible...and I had Ivy's done at 6 weeks. LOL Really it is in the way that both a dog & a baby don't have control over their limbs. Babies often do tug at their ear & could easily rip them out. At 6 months...maybe not so much...but the younger babies definitely could easily rip them out. We were lucky & never had an issue with that. But that is why I said it was comparible.


----------



## Dragonfly

MChis said:


> I said it was comparible...and I had Ivy's done at 6 weeks. LOL Really it is in the way that both a dog & a baby don't have control over their limbs. Babies often do tug at their ear & could easily rip them out. At 6 months...maybe not so much...but the younger babies definitely could easily rip them out. We were lucky & never had an issue with that. But that is why I said it was comparible.


LOL girl I wasn't talking about you!! I'm talking about the part where somebody said (I'm not quoting) babies get them done so dogs can too....or maybe that's just how I read it somewhere along the lines with everybody going LOL (I am Dyslexic so maybe I got things mixed up myself lol) I think babies with ears done is fine, Michelle's was and my daughter will have them too. Like you said it's better when they don't really know the next ear is coming lol. I got mine done at age 3 and I did fine I was excited!! Haven't stopped wearing them since LOL My grandma didn't get hers done until she was in her 50's hehehe Yes, babies can rip them out but luckily every one I know with a baby's ears done it hasn't even faze them! 


I know everybody is each their own on human piercings but having a human pierced is "able" KWIM? Where having a dog pierced anywhere is just not right....I don't think any vet should Ok that in anyway.....I'm almost tempted to call my vet like Kitty did just to hear what they have to say as well...


----------



## LDMomma

mommasboy said:


> Ok you obviously misunderstood what I said....the comment made was that piercing was being compared to being an accessory....the comment I was making is that there are more ways than piercing that we accessorize our dogs and we all accessorize them....so to use that as an argument is not valid if you are sitting there with a dog with bling on....that's accessories too...that was my point!
> 
> Also, in response to your "thrill" comment....you don't think that dressing them up with pretty clothes and necklaces isn't for "thrill" reasons?? The dog didn't ask to have a pretty little frilly dress on and a diamond necklace!! So, see what I am saying.....it's hypocritical!!!
> 
> Now, I dress my dogs up....ALL THE TIME!!!! They wear necklaces....yea, they are cute and I know it and so do other ppl. They have coats that match mine and all of us have to admit that we love dressing our dogs to get attention!!!!
> 
> Quite frankly, I believe that vaccinating is CRUEL....I have friends that have had puppies vaccinated and the dog went into instant seizures and hasn't been the same since....one of them had to quit her job and stay home cause the dog was so bad. The vet kept telling her the dog would get better but it didn't.....he suffers from seizures DAILY! Now, that's cruel!!! At least piercing doesn't cause seizures!!!! My dogs get only the "required" vaccinations. I choose to do bloodwork to check levels instead of filling their little bodies with unnecessary meds that will kill them!!!
> 
> You are entitled to your opinion as I am mine....I think it looks cute. Also, I dress my dogs to look cute...plain and simple...they have more clothes than I do and LOTS of ppl on here will agree with me as they are the same way! Genitalia piercing?? wow, my mind would have never went there.....the very thought of that is sick on ppl or dogs....


While I don't do either, except for weather concerns, dressing up a dog and putting a necklace on it does not cause harm/pain to the animal. Also, dogs play rougher than humans and the earrings could easily get ripped out. 

I have had the misfortune of seeing an earring get jammed through the dogs ear but it did not totally come out. I can tell you that there was LOTS of pained squealing coming from that poor dog.

Vaccines don't compare because there is a point to them. You don't do it for the cuteness of saying "My dog had a rabies shot!" *SWOON*

I have personally never known anyone that had their dogs ears pierced. I couldn't be friends with someone that believes it's okay to pierce an animal's ears.


----------



## LDMomma

KittyD said:


> Ha ha I am just waiting for someone to come up with the circumcision comparison.. it's always happens


That's a whole 'nother can of worms. :coolwink:


----------



## rache

I can hardly believe what Im reading. 

Why cant people just let dogs be dogs?


----------



## Dragonfly

rache said:


> Why cant people just let dogs be dogs?


Perfectly said!


----------



## MChis

Dragonfly said:


> Perfectly said!


I agree! I can so see my girls in frilly dresses, earrings & necklaces munching on their quail chicks or something. :lol: Not happening! hahaha From one extream to the other.  I have nothing against dressing dogs up btw...my girls do our crew sometimes but I personally, do not...only sweaters/sweatshirts/jackets for cold weather. Just to clarify.


----------



## rache

MChis said:


> I agree! I can so see my girls in frilly dresses, earrings & necklaces munching on their quail chicks or something. :lol: Not happening! hahaha From one extream to the other.  I have nothing against dressing dogs up btw...my girls do our crew sometimes but I personally, do not...only sweaters/sweatshirts/jackets for cold weather. Just to clarify.


I completely agree. I dont really dress mine up at all. Occasionly my daughter will put billys t shirt on, and if its freezing here we will put a coat on for a walk but they dont enjoy it. The only thing I want for my dogs is for them to be happy, and for them to be the fun loving little chis that they are. Why would I want to humanise them, when they are clearly not human. I dont get it.


----------



## Dragonfly

MChis said:


> I agree! I can so see my girls in frilly dresses, earrings & necklaces munching on their quail chicks or something. :lol: Not happening! hahaha From one extream to the other.  I have nothing against dressing dogs up btw...my girls do our crew sometimes but I personally, do not...only sweaters/sweatshirts/jackets for cold weather. Just to clarify.


lol I love dressing up my girls coolwink: As you can tell from all my pics lol) for cuteness anytime and warmth during the winter! Your girls probably have fun with all that stuff! I remember as a kid I would do that to my cat, put hats on her from my dolls. lol I thought she was so pretty! lol She was my baby I had her when I was 2 years old and she passed away just in 2008. Bless her!


----------



## FurKidMommy

MChis said:


> I agree! I can so see my girls in frilly dresses, earrings & necklaces munching on their quail chicks or something. :lol: Not happening! hahaha From one extream to the other.  I have nothing against dressing dogs up btw...my girls do our crew sometimes but I personally, do not...only sweaters/sweatshirts/jackets for cold weather. Just to clarify.





rache said:


> I completely agree. I dont really dress mine up at all. Occasionly my daughter will put billys t shirt on, and if its freezing here we will put a coat on for a walk but they dont enjoy it. The only thing I want for my dogs is for them to be happy, and for them to be the fun loving little chis that they are. Why would I want to humanise them, when they are clearly not human. I dont get it.


I agree with both. Mine wear sweaters or jackets, when it's really cold, which like I think I mentioned in a previous post, it was 19F here earlier. In the summer, Willow may wear a lightweight t-shirt, because she has white hair and pink skin, so she's prone to sunburn. Other than that, I want mine to be able to be dogs. They like to run and play outside when weather permits. They love to wrestle. Wiz is our ear biter. The only other time I've dressed my dogs up has been for Halloween, like I had mentioned in regards to therapy Halloween visits. I may put a bandana, fancy collar, or something like that on, but I choose to not go overboard in the accessory department.


----------



## rubia

The common thing here, with the babies reference is that in both cases, piercing a baby or piercing a pup--it is the decision of the adult in charge. If a pup is pierced it is not done for the pup--per se...it is for the owner.

It really is personal choice. 

I don't think that it is something that people should be calling their vet to get as back -up opinion about if it isn't their dog. 

Please stop fighting, enough already. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. the standard of what is "cruel" and what is cosmetic adornment is a grey area at best.

Just like some feed raw and some think it is gross. Or some have dew claws removed and some think it is barbaric. I see pups here in collars and some without.

We are all doing the best we can for the breed/our pets. Let's do our best to be friends too...


----------



## kimr

Wow...This thread took on a life of it's own, huh???

I was just dumbfounded as it was something I'd never heard of. It's also something I would never consider doing. 

My babies wear clothes. Gracie freezes all the time, even when the air is on in the summer. Pedro has alot more hair, so he mostly wears his clothes when it's bitter cold or we're going outside. Gracie is a prissy little princess...She'd gladly wear a necklace, or anything else I put on her. But as much as she loves being a princess, I doubt she'd be overly enthusiastic about having holes punched in her little ears. And I don't even want to think about how long it would take her and Pedro to tear them out. 

And, yes, I was horrified to find out the vet who did it - I actually worked for him one summer, and on a financial level, I guess nothing should surprise me from him. And, I was shocked at my friend for having it done...It's not something I would have expected from her - but she did say it was her teenage daughter's idea, once I got past the "you've got to be kidding me" stage. 

I'm still shocked, at my friend and the vet, but she's still my friend, and always will be.


----------



## MChis

Dragonfly said:


> lol I love dressing up my girls coolwink: As you can tell from all my pics lol) for cuteness anytime and warmth during the winter! Your girls probably have fun with all that stuff! I remember as a kid I would do that to my cat, put hats on her from my dolls. lol I thought she was so pretty! lol She was my baby I had her when I was 2 years old and she passed away just in 2008. Bless her!



Funny enough when I was looking for another dog I wanted one that would stay a baby & one I could dress up if I wanted to. :lol: Funny how things change. I did dress mine up for a bit but that changed. The girls (Ivy specifically) LOVE to dress the Chi's up. Some like it, some don't but they tolerate it. LOL Your girls always look smashing in their pretties! :love5:


----------



## mommasboy

rubia said:


> The common thing here, with the babies reference is that in both cases, piercing a baby or piercing a pup--it is the decision of the adult in charge. If a pup is pierced it is not done for the pup--per se...it is for the owner.
> 
> It really is personal choice.
> 
> I don't think that it is something that people should be calling their vet to get as back -up opinion about if it isn't their dog.
> 
> Please stop fighting, enough already. Everyone is entitled to an opinion. the standard of what is "cruel" and what is cosmetic adornment is a grey area at best.
> 
> Just like some feed raw and some think it is gross. Or some have dew claws removed and some think it is barbaric. I see pups here in collars and some without.
> 
> We are all doing the best we can for the breed/our pets. Let's do our best to be friends too...


I wholeheartedly agree. I'm sorry if I have sd anything to hurt anyone here...that was not my intent. We all do what we feel is right w/our animals. I will add this...my dogs came to me this way. I thought it was cute so left it. If I ever thought they were trying to get them out or they were hurting, God, I would definitely take them out!! For instance, my daughter's chi was done too...she has floppy ears...floppy ears don't do well...her's looked a bit red so we took them out. I really do take care of my dogs. So please don't feel that I am sitting here letting an animal suffer....my dogs are my world!! I also have 3 rescued, retired greyhounds which I would never get done!!! They go outside to potty..would get dirty. Also they are more active and scratch at their ears more. So, it's not like I came up with the idea and went searching as the OP's friend did. Mine were this way...I liked...I left them. That's it. My other breeds are not done nor will they be. All vets are different...as we can see. I recently was at a dog event and had a vet stop me (he had a booth there for his practice) and sd OH WOW I have been thinking about getting my dog's done!!! So, all of them are different and have differences in opinions and views. Again, I am sorry if I was rude or offensive to anyone...I mean when I say that I will leave the forum if it's best...I really do enjoy coming here and sharing stories and pics of my pups. It is very clear that we all love our dogs...and are very passionate about them...we should be! I hope everyone has a wonderful Christmas!! I am soooo looking forward to being home snuggling with my pups during the next few days and taking them with me to Christmas dinner at my inlaws...they always love seeing the family and getting all the attention!


----------



## Amandarose531

I just have to scratch my head at where this thread went since this morning when I left.

I think for the most part we're all in agreement that it's cruel and downright ridiculous.

Can't we just let dogs be dogs?

Dressing Gretel is a form of torture to her, she freezes, she hates it so - I don't dress her. Godric, who gets chilled easily is thrilled when his clothes come out.

Does it go back to morals? Probably, I didn't like getting my ears done - why would I want to inflict that pain on my dog in the first place? And further more, you can see little veins and nerves running through their ears......if it gets jammed or infected it can really mess it up, as opposed to a human ear that is just fatty cartilage that just gets sore.


----------



## Yoshismom

I feel like this thread has run its course. Everybody has an opinion so lets respect each others and everyone just agree to disagree.


----------

